# Fixed Roof Rungs or Ladder for Chimney Work



## logbutcher (Aug 17, 2010)

Any specific sources for fixed rungs or attached ladders for access to chimneys on a 9/12 and steeper pitched roof ?
Most northern European roofs with tiles or slate that have a 6+ pitch have fixed rungs or permanent ladders for chimney access----can't find any maker here.
Some of you sweeps must have sources for fixed access to steep roofs.


----------



## pwl (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a 40 foot aluminum ladder laid flat on my 10/12 pitch roof. I know what you mean about the fixed ones, I have seen them on houses in Finland. Tried a google search?


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 18, 2010)

That's what I do now. Laying a long extension ladder onto the roof is a PITA. The climb on the angled ladder to the roof is not exactly safe: easy to step through the rungs when carrying gear. Done it!
Google brings up nothing in N. America for proper roof steps or ladders. Guess I could fabricate, but I'd rather use what we see all over northern Europe.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Aug 18, 2010)

If you find something, Do Tell... I live in an "A" Frame with 16/12, I Can walk up it (while pulling myself along the Facia of the next roof) Carrying a 20' extension ladder is no fun at all. I'd like to affix some ladder like rungs to the chimney it's self, then I wouldn't need to carry the ladder up. I don't want to make a Stainless fixture since I'm affraid it would just be a Big Lightning Rod and I get shocked enough at work


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can you rent a man lift? I think they go for around $150/ day. Pricey but beats being laid up for months or worse.


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 18, 2010)

2 roofing brackets, 1 extension ladder

Split the extension ladder into 2 pieces, place one on each side of the roof, tie the top together. Install the brackets on the bottom side of each ladder section, tie off.

If it's your house and you need repeated access, try to find the older "fixed" brackets instead of the adjustable ones and just leave them up there all the time. This way you only need to get the ladder out when you are headed up there.


----------



## leon (Aug 18, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Any specific sources for fixed rungs or attached ladders for access to chimneys on a 9/12 and steeper pitched roof ?
> Most northern European roofs with tiles or slate that have a 6+ pitch have fixed rungs or permanent ladders for chimney access----can't find any maker here.
> Some of you sweeps must have sources for fixed access to steep roofs.



I doubt seriously your insurer would even allow any whodoo voodoo, sacks of herbs along with incantations, chicken or goat sacrifices etc. for this and bless your installing rungs in your roof for a number of reasons.


The DOL/OSHA/MSHA and insurer standards require either a secure walkway with kickboards and adequate railing height OR a ladder cage with an ascender ratchet rack which the full body harness would clip to. The ascent ladder would also require a locked door panel covering the bottom 6-8 feet of the ladder to begin with as well.

It may not be even be possible with your zoning and or applying for a zoning variance. 

You will be further ahead hiring a metal fire escape builder to do this within the building code or simply hire a man lift for a day rate (renting one that will reach what you need to reach from the driveway-unless you have room to move.)


The other issue is overhead wires and the requirement for lightning arrestors which would also kill a ladder and walk way period.


Saying that it may be even simpler to buy good new scaffold with one set set higher than the chimney with aluminum staging for full width coverage if this is going to be an annual chore for you.

You would be able to buy aluminum staging long enough to cross to the peak with one or two widths of staging for safeties sake and the standard tie offs and railings for the staging and you could use it for painting as well
where enough scaffold would reach along one end of yuor home etc with the staging to allow easy access.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 18, 2010)

Appreciate all the "solutions"....BUT:
Most northern European steep pitched roofs with slate or tile or concrete tile already have permanent fixed rungs or manufactured roof ladders well attached to the rooF. They have them in Europe.
That's what I'm looking for. I already use the M² ( Mickey Mouse) technique with the extension ladders, a safety fall line attched to a tree on the opposite side of the ridge, asphalt "roof magnets for walking on a 9/12 pitch ( they're actually carpet padding and work fine ). 
BUT I WANT THE EURO RUNGS OR LADDERS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## slinger (Aug 18, 2010)

Louisville and others make a roof ladder. Called a "chicken" ladder. basically a steel ladder section with arched rungs and a big "hook" on the end that you "attach" over the peak. I used to own 2 both were stolen while from a job several years ago.


----------



## slinger (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is a pic. Not a permanent solution and it takes some nads and safety gear to use!:jawdrop:


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 18, 2010)

Looked at all the temp ladders, not the right thing. 
BTW: where did "chicken ladder" come from ? 'Cause it takes ba__$ to put the silly thing up on a roof ?

You Euros out there must know where to get those rungs or permanent roof ladders you have ?


----------



## leon (Aug 18, 2010)

*roof etc.*

I dont think your insurance carrier will tolerate you doing it BUT I have been wrong before.


If they do it will require you to rip off part or all of the roof to access the joists and sister them and add knees tot he joists as you will have to perform a lot of surgery for each rung where you may just end up tearing the roof off to the joists to make it architechtually sound as you will have to reinstall a heavier truss member to support the rungs, the steel, and angle iron and the snow load both. 



Scaffolding and the pairs or triples of aluminum expandable staging in a very long compressed length OR a manlift rental may be your only solutions.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 18, 2010)

slinger said:


> Here is a pic. Not a permanent solution and it takes some nads and safety gear to use!:jawdrop:



I've used this type of roof hook while painting a 2 story house a couple years ago. This particular design was a pita to use,and it really didn't feel that safe, as the "hook" was always moving around. The angle of bend on the hook may have had something to do with it...safety harness attached to chimney or with rope thrown over the other side of the roof(attached to
truck) made it safer. But the way to go if you have the clearance would be to rent a lift


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 19, 2010)

would something like a ladder hook work for you? If so then go here...
http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Firep...ion-Scaffolding/Ladder-Hook-w-Wheels-Set-of-2


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Thx for the input. Those chicken ladders or ridge hooks move, and not easy to get up onto the ridge.

What is needed is what is used on steep pitched roofs in northern Europe:
fixed rungs or fixed ladder bolted through the tile or slate into the structural beams. In some countries e.g. parts of Norway, they're mandated for chimney access on pitched roofs.

Now used : a 30' extension ladder with arms, climbing line with improvised harness. Also a carpet pad for footing ( roofers call it a "roof magnet" ). It's a PITA and time to set up the rig this way, and not too safe. Near impossible in winter. (Don't tell in the %#@&* insurance co.)

Calling all Europeans ....................


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 19, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Thx for the input. Those chicken ladders or ridge hooks move, and not easy to get up onto the ridge.
> 
> What is needed is what is used on steep pitched roofs in northern Europe:
> fixed rungs or fixed ladder bolted through the tile or slate into the structural beams. In some countries e.g. parts of Norway, they're mandated for chimney access on pitched roofs.
> ...



You need to get a hold of a metal stair/ladder/escape fabricator. There used to be ads in the renovation magazines. If not just draw up exactly what you want and find a fab shop yourself. The prefab kits if you can still get them will be expensive, they were expensive 20 years ago. Good luck with code, insurance and installation issues.


----------



## svon89 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think the reason why you can't find anything in North America is the lawyers. Check with your insurance company BEFORE you install one when you do find one. Make sure they will not drop you because of it. 

You might also want to contact the local building inspector to check the code. If it isn't done to current code then the insurance company has their excuse even if they do say they would cover you.

Best of luck.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, device found. No lawyer problems, no insurance liability, no nothing.

Contractor friend recommended roofers' "roof anchors" . For you legal and inspector and insurance worriers it is an OSHA approved SS ridge strap with D rings on the ends and holes for 8 fasteners. Sold at Home Depot and Lowes. It is fastened ( I used SS flat head screws) to the ridge under or over shingles or a ridge vent to a rafter. One of my 11 mm climbing lines is attached to a D ring down over the gutters. The line is knotted every couple of feet. The line is permanent, but because of UV deterioration will be changed ~ every year. 

Done.

P.S. I stihl can't do pics online.:deadhorse:


----------



## Rickochet (Oct 27, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Ok, device found. No lawyer problems, no insurance liability, no nothing.
> 
> Contractor friend recommended roofers' "roof anchors" . For you legal and inspector and insurance worriers it is an OSHA approved SS ridge strap with D rings on the ends and holes for 8 fasteners. Sold at Home Depot and Lowes. It is fastened ( I used SS flat head screws) to the ridge under or over shingles or a ridge vent to a rafter. One of my 11 mm climbing lines is attached to a D ring down over the gutters. The line is knotted every couple of feet. The line is permanent, but because of UV deterioration will be changed ~ every year.
> 
> ...




Sounds interesting! Got any pictures?


----------



## Marc (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice thread revive.

I dunno, we've used these in the fire service for years:






I've cut a lot of vent holes off one of those wearing full bunkers and air pack with inflexible rubber boots w/ steel toe and shank. I can set it up by myself in a few minutes. I've used them on some pretty steep pitches. Never on slate though...


----------



## sawkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> Nice thread revive.
> 
> I dunno, we've used these in the fire service for years:
> 
> ...



That was the first thing that came to my mind being a firefighter. The problem is the hooks on those are made to bite a little so they don't slip and when they bite they can cause a leak. If your ventilating a roof it is no big deal as the roof will be replaced anyway if you are cleaning a chimney this could cause even more problems.

I would like to see some pics of what the OP ended up doing!!


----------



## Marc (Oct 27, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> That was the first thing that came to my mind being a firefighter. The problem is the hooks on those are made to bite a little so they don't slip and when they bite they can cause a leak. If your ventilating a roof it is no big deal as the roof will be replaced anyway if you are cleaning a chimney this could cause even more problems.
> 
> I would like to see some pics of what the OP ended up doing!!



That's true. I've yet to worry about making a roof leak I was cutting a 4' x 4' in, lol. I bet you could safely get around that problem by tacking a couple of pieces of copper flashing under the ridge shingles where the hooks grab.

Of course, the last dept I was on would use them routinely for chimney fires too, even ones with no extension, and I don't ever recall getting any complaints about leaks. Maybe with repeated use in the same spot it'd be a problem...


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

What about a harness and climbing line tree style. If you can get the rope around something solid?We do it a lot when we go on a roof.In fact we have gone on snow covered roofs to shovel weight off with that setup.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have one of those Little Giant ladders that I throw over the peak. Works good for me.


----------

